# Worst Case! Wasserverlust - durch Schilf??



## Tinky (28. Apr. 2014)

Moin!
Mist jetzt hat es mich doch erwischt!
Nachdem ich schoneinmal dachte ein leck zu haben, was sich jedoch als falsch verlegte Folie herausstellte (war umgeknickt) sieht es so aus, als habe ich nun ein Problem!

Derzeit habe ich einen Wasserverlust von ca. 3 cm zu beklagen...über Nacht!
Bin 100x die Folie abgegangen...da ist kein Doch oder ähnliches.
Verdunstung kommt auch nicht in Frage...jedenfalls nicht so viel.

Ob ich das "böse __ Schilf" im Teich habe?
Mache später mal ein Foto von den Pflanzen, die ich in VErdacht habe....hier ersteinmal ein etwas älteres.
Rechts am Rand...ist das Schilf??
Wenn ja, würde ich mal die ganzen Pflanzen da rausholen um zu gucken, ob die Folie durchlöchert ist...

Wie lange können (grob geschätzt) Sumpfpflanzen im Uferbereich trocken stehen ohne einzugehen?

Die VErsuchung ist groß den Teich aufzufüllen....ich will/muss aber mal abwarten wie tief der Wasserstand in den nächsten Tagen sinkt um die Ursache eingrenzen zu können...
hilfe es den Pflanzen sie ein wenig zu begiessen aus der Kanne?

Gruß Bastian


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Bastian,

das ist wie Rätsel raten, so aus der Ferne eine sichere Diagnose zu erstellen.
Pflanzen die später komplett auf dem Trockenen stehen würde ich weiterhin Wassergaben geben, sofern es nicht eh regnet und feucht ist.
Bei uns hat es heute z.B geregnet.

lG
Daniel


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Es heißt immer das Böse __ Schilf , das die Wurzeln durch die Folie Stoßen .
Bis jetzt hab ich aber noch nie bewiesen bekommen das die Wurzeln sich durch die Folie bohren .

Gibt es hier jemanden dem das schon Passiert ist , oder es auch gesehn hat ...? Nicht nur Hörensagen  ....


----------



## 15.8 (28. Apr. 2014)

Ich bin ja gerade dabei meinen Teich tiefer zu legen.
Also mussten auch die Pflanzen raus.
Das __ Schilf/__ Rohrkolben habe ich vor 5 Jahren in diesen, mit kleinen Löchern versehenen,  Pflanzeimer gepackt.
Das Schilf hat sich über eine Länge von ca. 1,5 Meter ausgebreitet. 
Der Eimer ist durchlöchert! Die Folie selber war in Takt.
Die Wurzeln lagen im Prinzip nur auf der Folie auf. 
Meine Meinung, die Wurzeln suchen      
sich den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2014)

1 - 0 für die Folie ........


----------



## 15.8 (28. Apr. 2014)

Michael H schrieb:


> 1 - 0 für die Folie ........


Ich würde nicht darauf wetten.
Wenn sich die Wurzel in einer Falte einklemmt........

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## lotta (28. Apr. 2014)

Die Wurzeln, stoßen bei mir niemals vom Teich aus, durch die Folie um TIEFER zu kommen...
aber unter der Folie, da kommen gerne die Spitzen des empor Wachsenden Schilfs(welches bei uns wild neben dem Grundstück und am Bach entlang wächst) nach OBEN, durch die Folie in den Teich gewachsen...
So hat sich meine erste, zu dünne Folie ohne Vlies darunter, nach einer Saison, erledigt gehabt.
Drum habe ich den 2. Teichbau. mit Gitter ausgelegt, betoniert, Teichvlies drauf und dann erst die 1,0mm Folie.
Bisher scheint es gut zu gehen.
In den Teich habe ich __ Schilf gesetzt, vor dem habe ich keine Angst.
Bastian,
deine Sumpfpflanzen, würde ich auf jeden Fall wässern, oder in Eimern zwischenlagern.


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2014)

ist wie mit dem Nitritpeak ,den gibts ja auch nicht 
Neubau Pflanzenfilter


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2014)

1 - 1   Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ...


----------



## Patrick K (28. Apr. 2014)

wenn es 1 mal passiert ist, heist das für mich, "es kann überall zu jeder Zeit passieren" ,wenn man die Gefahr kennt und nicht drauf achtet, braucht man auch nicht zu Jammern wenn es einem passiert

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Apr. 2014)

__ Schilf blüht nicht schön.....also nicht mein Pflanze


----------



## maarkus (28. Apr. 2014)

Ich habe mir auch __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben in den Teich gesetzt. Man hört halt immer wieder von den tollen Eigenschaften.

http://www.innovations-report.de/html/berichte/umwelt-naturschutz/bericht-7350.html

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/rohrkolben-eine-gute-pflanze-für-den-folienteich.27745/


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
Ich hatte auch Rohrkoben im Teich , als ich auf Koipool umbaute , nahm ich ihn raus, was soll ich sagen war schon ein fettes Wurzelpaket ,das sich auch in die Ecken der Folie setzte aber auch nach 5 Jahren hatte ich nicht annähernt ein Loch in der 1mm PVC Folie

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tinky (29. Apr. 2014)

Moin!
Habe gestern ca. 3/4 des Schilfbestandes entfernt. Bin fast ohnmächtig geworden so schwer war es das Zeug herauszuholen 
Die Wurzeln/ Ausläufer sahen aus wie dicke Spaghetti...weiß...innen hohl.
Das Wasser sieht nun aus wie Gülle - bei dem HErausnehmen ist jede Menge schwarzes Schlammwasser in den Teich gelangt.
Vom Gefühl her habe ich ca. 300KG - 500KG an verlandetem Wurzelmatsch heráusgeholt. Danach versucht andere Pflanzen dazwischen zu "retten"...__ Froschlöffel, __ Schwertlilien u.a. Ich hatte vor 6 Jahren ausschliesslich Schwertlilien in Pflanzkörbe gepflanzt...teilweise war nur noch __ Schilf in den Körben...scheint die anderen Pflanzen stark zu verdrängen.
Eine Korb stand genau auf einer dicken Falte in der Folie...darin entlang lagen zwar mehrere fingerdicke Ausläufer des Schilfs...jedoch glatt auf der Folie ohne diese beschädigt zu haben wie es scheint...die Suche geht also weiter...der Sumpfbereich liegt mittlerweile komplett trocken. Sollte ich die Ursache finden und beheben werde ich wohl gleich einen Teilwasserwechsel machen und möglichst vioel von der Brühe abpumpen... Mist gerade jetzt wo noch zig andere Sachen im Garten zu tun sind....
der Grundwasserbrunnen füördert kaum Wasser...die Einfahrt liegt voller Brennholz, dass gesägt-gespalten und gestapelt werden will....der Rasen schreit nach neuer Frisur und und und 
Zum Glück ist übermorgen "Tag der Arbeit"

Grüße Bastian

PS: wie es scheint
Folie 2 Schilf 1


----------



## Kamilah (29. Apr. 2014)

Ein Dorf weiter hat letztens jemand seinen 15 Jahre alten Teich abgebaut und alles verschenkt.
Hab mir da einiges an Pflanzen geholt und die z.T. auch selbst ausgegraben.
Das __ Schilf war so gut wie gar nicht auseinander zu kriegen und war an einigen Stellen komplett durch die Folie gestoßen und mit dieser komplett verwachsen.
Man hat das überhaupt nicht auseinander bekommen. Der Teich war lt. Besitzer auch leicht undicht, aber wo wußte er wohl nicht.....

Folie 2 - Schilf 2


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2014)

Man sollte ein Rhizom auch nicht mit normalen Wurzeln vergleichen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tinky (29. Apr. 2014)

Rhizom...Wurzeln....diese Makkaroni eben


----------



## lotta (29. Apr. 2014)

Ich bin trotz allem noch immer der Meinung, 
dass sich die Wurzeln/Rhizome, den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes, suchen...
Allerdings, die neuen "Schilfköpfe", die wollen UNBEDINGT nach oben 
Zur Not auch DURCH die Folie, ans Licht
Meiner Meinung nach, unbedingt
3:2 für die Folie


----------



## Tinky (30. Apr. 2014)

Tja mal sehen - das ist echt eine absolut nervige Angelegenheit!
Gestern hatte ich mal wieder aufgefüllt um den Pflanzen am Rand etwas Wasser zu gönnen.
In 10 stunden ist der Wasserstand über Nacht um ca. 2 cm gefallen...
Wird ein toller Maifeiertag! 
Das Dümmste ist, dass ich die ganzen "eingewachsenen Bereiche" zurrupfen muss um die Folie kontrollieren zu können...
gerade wo sich die Pflanzen so schön ausgebreitet haben...
Grüße Bastian


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> *Das Wasser sieht nun aus wie Gülle - bei dem HErausnehmen ist jede Menge schwarzes Schlammwasser in den Teich gelangt.*


Das ist genau der Grund, weshalb ich meine Pflanzen *alle* rausgeholt habe. Ich hatte mir auf Anraten hier im Forum ringsherum die Ufermatten von NG gelegt.
Schützt ja die Folie, und sieht auch noch gut aus 
Toll, im ersten Jahr, keine Folie zu sehen. Danach fingen die Pflanzen in der Flachzone an, die Matten zu besiedeln, und dann siedelte sich der Schlamm ebenfalls
auf den Matten an. 
Dieses Jahr war ich es dann leid, überall zwischen den Wurzeln / Rhizomen dicker Schlamm.
Eigentlich vollkommen normal, da bei dichter Uferbepflanzung keinerlei Flow mwhr stattfinden kann, und der Modder sich doppelt und dreifach gemütlich ablagern kann.
Dann lieber die blanke Folie, und der Schlamm rutscht nach unten, und wird abgesaugt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Apr. 2014)

Hi Bastian

Rhizome sind, einfach ausgedrückt waagerecht im Boden liegende Stämme, wo einerseits Wurzeln und an der Oberseite die laubtragenden Pflanzentriebe entspringen (beides ist mit den Geäst eines Baumes vergleichbar)

__ Schilf ist schon in der Lage Folien zu durchstoßen (die Rhizome haben die gleiche Konsistenz wie Bambusrhizome). Ob es dazu kommt hängt halt ganz von der Teichanlage ab. Solange sich die ausbreitenden Schilfrhizome problemlos ausweichen können (einigermaßen flach auslaufernde Teichwände und keine flachgedrückten Folienfalten) besteht keine Gefahr.
Ich hab auch schon Fotos von nem Kumpel (der als Angestellter eine Gartenbaufirma des Öfteren auch Teiche anzulegen/erneuern/aufzulösen hat) zu sehen bekommen wo Teichfolien wie ein Sieb aussahen und das Schilf schon mehrere m außerhalb des ehemaligen Teiches wuchs. Allerdings waren das dann aber meißt auch Teiche a la "schilfüberwucherter Bombenkrater mit veralgtem Kies" und 0,5mm Folien

MfG Frank


----------



## Nori (30. Apr. 2014)

Hast du den Teich schon mal aufgefüllt und die Filteranlage abgeschalten?
So kannst du diese Fehlerquelle mal ausschließen - ich hab es in dem anderen "Wasserverlust"-Thread schon geschrieben - bei mir hat ein strohhalmdünner Wasserlauf, der gegen die Mündung am Schlauch entlang lief für 1000-1500 Liter Verlust in 2 Tagen gesorgt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (30. Apr. 2014)

Hi Nori - mache ich glatt mal heute!
Fülle auf und lasse über Nacht die Pumpen aus.
Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass es daran liegen kann - aber wer weiss!
Gruß Bastian


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Apr. 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass es daran liegen kann - aber wer weiss!
> Gruß Bastian


 Drücke dir die Daumen das es sowas ist.


----------



## Tinky (1. Mai 2014)

Leider waren es wohl nicht die Pumpen oder Schläuche...einen Tag ausgelassen...dennoch weiter wasserverlust
__ Schilf ist komplett raus... Noch immer kein Leck entdeckt...Teich sieht aus wie Sau


----------



## jolantha (2. Mai 2014)

Ich hab keinen Wasserverlust mehr, ich hab die totale Überflutung !!
Hab gestern so um 17.00 Uhr den Schlauch angestellt ---- und jetzt grade wieder ausgemacht 
Ich habs vergessen !!
Gottseidank ist es bei mir abschüssig , und das gesamte Wasser kann zum Graben laufen, 
auf dem Rasen steht es nur knöcheltief . 
Dafür endlich mal klares Wasser


----------



## Patrick K (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo 
immer hin , der Rasen wurde mal sitt gegossen, ist mir auch mal passiert aber zum Glück nicht über Nacht ,da es vom Teich direkt in den Keller lief

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tinky (2. Mai 2014)

Das erste Leck ist gefunden!!!
Ca so groß wie eine centmünze... An einer Stelle wo gar keine pflanzen waren 
Mal sehen wie ich das morgen dicht bekomme!


----------



## Moonlight (3. Mai 2014)

Nimm ein Folienstück und reichlich Adheseal. Bei keiner Bewegung der Teichfolie und dauerhaften Wasserdruck, sprich gefülltem Teich, hält das super.
Hab ich vor 2 Jahren bei unserem Pool gemacht. Würde auch locker noch paar Jahre halten, hätte ich die alte Folie am Wochenende nicht rausgenommen und durch ne Neue ersetzt 

Mandy


----------



## Tinky (3. Mai 2014)

Gibts sowas im Baumarkt?
Kenne ich nicht....ließt sich als wäre das ein Dichtstoff und kein Kleber...?
Folienreste hätte ich....


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

So nach weiteren arbeitsreichen Tagen habe ich gestern den Versuch gewagt und das Wasser wieder aufgefüllt.
Habe die 2 Lecks mit je 2 Flicken versorgt, die jeweils 48 Stunden Zeit zum Aushärten hatten....ich hoffe das hält!

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich mal einen Teil der Pflanzen ausgedünnt und etwas umgestaltet.

Anbei ein paar Fotos:

Die große __ Goldorfe ist leider schon vor 2-3 Wochen aus dem Teich gesprungen und verendet...habe ich am nächsten Morgen tot aufgefunden.
Im blauen Behälter ist ein Spiegelkarpfen, der jetzt in einem größeren Teich leben darf...das war übrigens das "kleine" Exemplar. Der __ Graskarpfen passte nicht mehr in das Behältnis!


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

Wasser wieder drin...über Nacht nicht gefallen!


----------



## Nori (7. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

Danke Nori!
Bin noch etwas angespannt ob das auch dauerhaft anhält!
Heute Nacht hat es stark geregnet und vielleicht wurde ein möglicher Wasserverlust dadurch kaschiert...naja mal abwarten!

Übrigens sei erwähnt, dass __ Schilf nicht der Übeltäter war...ich habe mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Stein durch die Folie getreten und das 2. Leck selber verursacht beim Herauskämpfen des Schilfs.


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2014)

Hi, Tinky
das freut mich für Dich, 
ich suche immer noch ! 
Allerdings habe ich auch meine letzte Länsseite noch nicht vollkommen abgeräumt, also
Steine runter, Randmatten runter und Pflanzen raus. 
Hab im Moment einfach keine Lust, sind zuviele Baustellen .


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

Hey Jolantha,

danke Dir!
ja das glaube ich...ist echt n´Menge Arbeit...und dann so deprimierende 
Mein "Hauptleck" war die ganze Zeit direkt an meiner Kescher - Fütter- Beobachtungsseite vor meinen Augen...jedoch für mich nicht zu erkennen gewesen.
Ich habe es erst entdeckt indem ich unter die Folie schauen konnte....dann war es recht einfach weil man sieht ja wo Wasser läuft.
Komischerweise ist der Pegel auch nicht bis auf bzw. unter Höhe des Lecks gefallen, sondern ca. 1 cm darüber geblieben.
Ich habe also alles freigelegt und 5cm aufgefüllt....dabei ständig unter der Folie kontrolliert.
Die Überraschung war dann groß, also ich das Leck wie gesagt an einer Stelle fand wo ich es nie vermutet hätte 
Viel Erfolg Dir!


----------



## xela (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Tinky,

darf ich fragen welchen Kleber du benutzt hast und wie du ihn verarbeitet hast? Habe leider auch ein Loch in der Teichfolie, würde das nun auch gern reparieren, aber weiß nicht so recht welchen Kleber ich nehmen soll.

Lg Alex


----------



## Tinky (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Alex,

also ich kann aber noch nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, dass es hält! 

Ich habe zuerst eine Tube PVC-Kleber von toom geholt für € 7,90.
Testweise zwei Stück Folienreste verklebt und einen Tag stehen gelassen -> hält nicht.

Ich habe dann bei Raiffeisen 2 Kleber von Oase gekauft.
Eine Tube zusammen mit einem Stückchen Ersatzfolie und eine Kartusche
OASE PVC- und EPDM Folien Kraftkleber Uni FIX+ - 57148

OASE PVC- und EPDM Folien Kraftkleber Uni FIX+ - 57148 | eBay

Habe das Wasser dann abgelassen bis ca. 10ca. unter das Leck.
Dann mit Schmirgelpapier den runden Flicken und die Stelle um das leck angerauht.
Danach mit Azethon gereinigt und Flicken mit reichlich Kleber aufgedrückt.
Nach einigen Stunden habe ich die Ränder des Flickens einmal mit der Kartusche umrundet und zusätzlich verschmiert.
Nach 48 Stunden habe ich über den Flicken noch einen 2. Flicken (doppelt so groß) zur Sicherheit angebracht.
Wieder 48 Stunden später habe ich das Wasser einlaufen lassen 

Ein Kumpel sagte mit ich sei blöde weil ich die Folie einfach mit einem Heißluftföhn hätte verschweissen können....
Wenn Du Folienreste hast probier das doch mal aus!

Gruß Bastian


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2014)

Also, mal zum Heißluftföhn, ----- geht bei mir gar nicht, die Folie wellt sich nur, und schlägt Blasen.
Da hält gar nichts zusammen !!


----------



## xela (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bastian,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung und den Tipp mit dem Heißluftfön   Werde ich mir gleich mal besorgen.....


----------



## Limnos (7. Mai 2014)

Hi

Ich halte es für so gut wie ausgeschlossen, dass Folie durch Pflanzen sowohl von außen als auch von innen heraus so beschädigt werden, dass ein Teich über Nacht 3 cm Wasserstandsabsenkung hat. Selbst für den kaum vorstellbaren Fall, dass sich eine Pflanze durch die Folie gebohrt haben sollte, würde sich die Folie eng um den Pflanzentrieb legen und gar kein oder so gut wie kein Wasser herauslassen. Eine Wurzel z.B. arbeitet sich nicht aufgrund ihres spitzen Endes durch ein Substrat, sondern sie schiebt Bodenteilchen beiseite, indem sie durch Zellinnendruck anschwillt und sich in den vor ihr entstehenden Spalt weiter vorarbeitet. Sie ist eher wie ein Keil als wie ein Pfriem. Die Wurzelhaube ist nämlich weich und dient als Gleitmittel. Ein solches Vorgehen würde aber bei einer Folie völlig wirkungslos sein. In einer Folienfalte hätte sie auch immer noch in zwei Richtungen Ausweichmöglichkeiten und würde notfalls eine U turn machen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Patrick K (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo
Hier mal was zu,m nachlesen


> pvc schweissen - Google-Suche



Gruss Patrick


----------



## ina1912 (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich hatte mal in der Folie des Pflanzenfilters einen Rattenbiss, ca 6 cm Durchmesser (die hatte einfach eine Folienfalte im Weg und hat die kreisrund rausgenagt). Habe beidseitig Folienreste mit dem HEISSNER PVC-Unterwasser Folienkleber angeklebt, mit Steinplatten beschwert, einen Tag trocknen lassen, hält seit Monaten.
lg ina


----------



## Tinky (8. Mai 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich halte es für so gut wie ausgeschlossen, dass Folie durch Pflanzen sowohl von außen als auch von innen heraus so beschädigt werden, ......
> MfG.
> Wolfgang




Ich sag mal so - dort wo ich das ganze __ Schilf entfernt habe sieht die Folie aus wie neu 
Naja jetzt ist das Schilf auf dem Kompost und andere Pflanzen haben wieder die Chance sich auszubreiten.
Nur um die großen __ Rohrkolben tut es mir ein wenig Leid, die ich im "Wahn" und Angst vor Rhizomen gleich mit entfernt habe...
das war dann wohl etwas übertrieben


----------



## Kamilah (8. Mai 2014)

Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich halte es für so gut wie ausgeschlossen, dass Folie durch Pflanzen sowohl von außen als auch von innen heraus so beschädigt werden, dass ein Teich über Nacht 3 cm Wasserstandsabsenkung hat. Selbst für den kaum vorstellbaren Fall, dass sich eine Pflanze durch die Folie gebohrt haben sollte, würde sich die Folie eng um den Pflanzentrieb legen und gar kein oder so gut wie kein Wasser herauslassen.



Wie geschrieben: Da, wo ich die Pflanzen abgeholt habe, sind die Schilfwurzeln an mehreren Stellen durch die Folie gewachsen. Allerdings war das Wurzel(Rhizom)geflecht so dicht, dass der Wasserverlust wohl zwar bemerkbar, aber tolerierbar war.
Da ich da mit eigenen Augen sehen konnte, was __ Schilf, wenn er mehrere Jahre vor-sich-hinwächst, anrichten kann, werde ich zumindest kein Risiko eingehen und den Pflanzenfilter über mehrere Mörteltubben laufen lassen. Sicher ist sicher


----------

